# Making a 3D Rubik's Clock



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 7:38 AM)

Citing this idea from the Hypercubers discord,

"Instead of rotating circles in 2D, you can rotate spheres in 3D. 
This is a more interesting puzzle than the traditional Rubik's Clock because moves don't commute."


How would the puzzle look like?
Would it be more interesting than Standard WCA Rubik's Clock?
How would the 12 dials look in 3D?
How many possibilities would this puzzle have?


----------

